# icd 9 ulcer



## arizona1 (Oct 8, 2010)

how would you code, ulcer Grade II?

Is "stage" synonymous with "stage"? Also, didn't state "pressure" ulcer so could I even use the "stage" code?

thank you


----------



## amsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

*Ulcer Codes*

Wagner's scale is used for diabetic ulcers.  They "grade" the diabetic ulcers rather than stage like they do for pressure ulcers.  I hope this helpful.


----------



## arizona1 (Oct 8, 2010)

thank you. I meant to write is, "stage" same as "Grade". I'm not familiar with Wagner's scale. Would I use just use "ulcer" for my ICD 9 code? 707.9 and when documented, ulcer, Grade II, toe, am I correct to use 707.15?

Thank you


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 9, 2010)

No...Stage is not the same as grade.
The Wagner Grade Scale is used to establish Depth and Infection. It's also used to identify diabetics that may benefit from HBO.
The NPUAP Stage Scale is for identifying the degree of a Decub.
Two completely different beasts with two completely different uses.

So when you are going through the notes and you come across " This is a Wagner Grade ll
or lll or what ever the case may be" you can just leave that bit of info be. Currently there is nothing to identify the Wagner Scale outside of the Dr.s notes.


----------



## arizona1 (Oct 11, 2010)

thank you


----------

